# Snow Joe 622 replacement parts



## djrnewcastle (Feb 6, 2014)

I recently purchased the older Snow Joe model 622 at a Goodwill Store for $35 dollars. It appeared that it had not been used. We plugged it in and it started right up and worked! 

I have so far used it 3 times and as far as the motor/chute/overheating/pulley/belt problems others have reported with Snow Joe, I've been fortunate or lucky. I have been very pleased for my 35 bucks.

However, I noticed that the 3 quarter inch hard plastic that attached to the rotor/blade has started chipping of pieces. I used it last night (I'm in Indiana & up to HERE with this winter) and it worked great even with the pieces chipped but I would really like to have a backup set in case it gets much worse. I have done several searches but keep coming up blank.
I guess my question is two fold. 
1. Is there a place other than Snow Joe (I called them) that finding parts for this model? 
2. Are the blades for this model interchangeable with any of the other Snow Joe models?
When I spoke with the rep at Snow Joe she just told me to go buy a newer model. For 35 dollars and as few snowfalls per winter that we usually have, I would like to make this one useful. I don't have a driveway, just the sidewalk and I usually clean my neighbors sidewalks for them. 
Any help will be appreciated. 
Thanks!
Douglas


----------

